# Regurgitating after flying?!



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Niko has never flown around my room before- today was the first time. He had a couple of crash landings because his flight feathers aren't fully regrown, but he can get some height. He landed on my bookshelf and began regurgitating, also something he's never done before. Is that normal? Do you think he has a concussion from hitting the wall? He didn't seem to hit that hard...

Edit: He is back in his cage, he managed to get stuck behind something and I had to rescue him, which was clearly extremely stressful and I'm going to move that chest of drawers farther away from the wall now- he let me touch his head and pick him up, something he's never let me do. He's sitting on his swing and is no longer regurgitating, but I'm very worried right now. He seems okay now but..

Edit 2: He started regurgitating again and I called the vet. He thinks it might be a stress response but if he keeps doing it to bring him in. I covered his cage and I'm watching him very closely. It's sad because it looked like he was having so much fun flying around....

Edit 3: It's been almost a half hour since he regurgitated last. He's gone to sleep in his covered cage. Will still be keeping an eye on him.

Edit 4: He's tried to eat twice and both times regurgitated the seeds right back up. Other than that he hasn't done any regurgitating since abour 45 minutes ago. Does anyone have any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Katherine

If Niko were human, I would say it looks like concussion. Hopefully with a bit of rest, he’ll make a full recovery. 
Fingers crossed that he hasn’t a more serious or permanent injury. :hug:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

JRS said:


> Hi Katherine
> 
> If Niko were human, I would say it looks like concussion. Hopefully with a bit of rest, he'll make a full recovery.
> Fingers crossed that he hasn't a more serious or permanent injury. :hug:


Thanks for the response- that's what I'm thinking too. So far he's kept his last meal down, and he's definitely starting to act more normal- he's sleepy because I covered his cage but he's been moving around a little bit. I put him in the small travel cage after his experience since I was worried about the possibility of a concussion. I really hope he's going to be okay. He seems to be recovering at least. Poor guy


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I had something similar happen with one of my birds. He was overly stressed from flying, when he tried to land another of my birds chased him away and he had to keep flying. I stepped in and got him to land on a perch and I immediately put him back in his cage and he began vomiting. I attributed it to the stress and being too tired from it all. He was ok after a while and ate without vomiting. I hope Niko has recovered.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Cody said:


> I had something similar happen with one of my birds. He was overly stressed from flying, when he tried to land another of my birds chased him away and he had to keep flying. I stepped in and got him to land on a perch and I immediately put him back in his cage and he began vomiting. I attributed it to the stress and being too tired from it all. He was ok after a while and ate without vomiting. I hope Niko has recovered.


Thanks, Cody. I'm relieved to see that vomiting can be a stress response. Niko is doing much better, he's started moving around in the smaller cage, eating the oat sprays he loves so much, and hopping inside of his food bowl  
He hasn't vomited since around 4:45 this evening (it's currently 10:20), but I think I'm going to continue monitoring him tonight just in case. The poor guy had a very rough day.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Katherine,

I hope Niko is fine today. :fingerx:
Please update us on his condition when you have a moment to do so.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Katherine,
> 
> I hope Niko is fine today. :fingerx:
> Please update us on his condition when you have a moment to do so.
> ...


He's doing just fine! I'm so glad, he was really scaring me yesterday.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hunterkat said:


> He's doing just fine! I'm so glad, he was really scaring me yesterday.


Ah that's great news! Thank goodness. 
:flowers:


----------

